# Nike kaiju boots, are they too flexible?



## w0318 (Jan 21, 2010)

i am not sure how someone on the internet can tell you if they are soft or not. my kaijus has enough support to do ICEcoast blues and blacks with no problems.

i think the zooms are rated to be stiffer, or hit up the local shop and try them on. best way to do it!

One note though that no one seems to bring up is that these boots have a big footprint. (big to me i came from Salomon) So bear that in mind with bindings etc.


----------



## Deftones882 (Sep 27, 2012)

I'm glad to hear that they aren't too soft but a little nervous about the big foot print problem. I was going to get them in size 13. Now I have to worry about toe drag with them. No shops by me have them yet or I'd just go in with my setup. U guys have any suggestions on some other boots. Or do you think I'll be alright and not have to worry about toe drag


----------



## w0318 (Jan 21, 2010)

i cant stay its longer, but seems puffier than my old salomons but not super big. tough to describe but my straps dont need as many clicks. i think you should be alright with the Kaijus

Salomon is known for their reduced footprint technology. i think F20 is the one or something. 

Hope others can chime in and perhaps give more perspective.


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

Do not buy boots without trying them on... if your local shop doesn't have them either wait for them to get them in or buy a brand they carry. Your boots are the most important aspect of your setup as far as comfort goes. If your boots don't fit right it doesn't matter what type of board/binding setup you have and whether there's toe drag or not because you'll just be miserable. 

I've made this mistake before, it sucks and ends up costing you more money than if you just buy the right pair the first time.


----------



## w0318 (Jan 21, 2010)

As liseevolution stated, try on as many pairs as you can and all brands. dont corner yourself to one or two boots. 

I bought the Kaijus (bought/tried on locally) due to the internet rave and excellent reviews. although it is comfortable i am not too crazy about the laces and the added puff.

I think if i could do it all again i might go F20's/22. But i am happy with my Kaijus aswell so i am not wasting more money.


----------



## Deftones882 (Sep 27, 2012)

Thank you all for your input. I ended up finding a store that carried them an hour east of me. I took the drive tried them on I love them so far they felt really comfortable and really secure on the heel end. They are a little puffier than normal but still overall really happy with them.


----------



## Nolefan2011 (Mar 12, 2011)

Get the Zoom Force One's. They're a perfect flex, and if you ride aggressively, these will definitely be more up your alley.


----------



## JBthe3rd (Jan 31, 2012)

In reference to the size or "shrink tech".. Here are some pics I took of the 2013 Kaiju size13 vs 2012 Burton Moto size13..


----------



## JBthe3rd (Jan 31, 2012)

10char


----------



## JBthe3rd (Jan 31, 2012)

10char


----------



## JBthe3rd (Jan 31, 2012)

10char


----------



## JBthe3rd (Jan 31, 2012)

10char


----------



## JBthe3rd (Jan 31, 2012)

10char


----------



## JBthe3rd (Jan 31, 2012)

10char


----------



## JBthe3rd (Jan 31, 2012)

10char


----------



## Deftones882 (Sep 27, 2012)

Your the man I appreciate the pictures. I got them in size 12. They are really awesome. Just in case future people look into this post in my opinion these boots are very well built. There is a lot of ways to adjust them. They are very snug where they need to be, but at the same time very comfy.


----------

